# How to cook Stuffed Sole



## Yakuta (Nov 4, 2004)

First what is Sole, I know it's a white fish but I am not sure about it's flavor.  Can anyone give me some insight.  I am a big Tilapia, Trout and Salmon fan so this is a new one for me.

Also the sole fillets I have are a gift from Omaha Steaks and they came stuffed with crab meat and scallops.   I am not sure how to cook them. 

Does anyone make stuffed fish fillets and if so what do you do with them.  I am not sure if they are seasoned or not, I can't tell but I like my food well seasoned and not plain so if anyone has any ideas on a simple sauce that would go well on it I would be greatly appreciate.


----------



## Weeks (Nov 4, 2004)

According to Culinary Artistry, Sole tastes best with:

butter
cream
garlic
lemon
mushrooms
mustard(?)
onions
parsley
shallots
truffles
and especially white wine (in bold)

Cooking methods preferred are braise and broil. *shrugs* From that I'd say broil it in a compound butter sauce using garlic, lemon, shrooms, shallots and white wine. Add some tomatoes to the pan afterwards and deglaze/thicken the sauce in the pan. What would go good with it, though... lemon rice pilaf? (white rice with lemon butter and black pepper) Perhaps that and a generous portion of mixed steamed veggies.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2004)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Also the sole fillets I have are a gift from Omaha Steaks and they came stuffed with crab meat and scallops.   I am not sure how to cook them.



If some instructions did not arrive with your gift, call Omaha Steaks up or check their website for some ideas.


----------

